# Hochseeangeln in Holland



## Nosti (16. Juli 2008)

#cHallo Leute,

bin seit heute auch angemeldet im Anglerbord. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Makrelenfänge  in Sheveningen / Holland sind ????

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## Ködervorkoster (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*



Nosti schrieb:


> #cHallo Leute,
> 
> bin seit heute auch angemeldet im Anglerbord. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Makrelenfänge in Sheveningen / Holland sind ????
> 
> ...


 
Hallo "an Board" !  :q
...kann Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...  außer das es ab Büsum (MS-Blauort usw.) auf Makrele wohl seit kurzem ganz gut läuft.
Viel Spaß hier! 
Tschööö...


----------



## Möwe01 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*



Nosti schrieb:


> #cHallo Leute,
> 
> bin seit heute auch angemeldet im Anglerbord. Kann mir jemand sagen wie Makrelenfänge in Sheveningen / Holland sind ????
> 
> ...


Hey Andreas,
willkommen on Board.
Fahr mal ruhig nach Scheveningen.Waren vor 2 Wochen dort und haben sehr gut gefangen.#6Viele fahren von Büsum, aber da ist mir die Dümpelei bis vor Helgoland einfach zu weit.
Viel Spaß
Klaus


----------



## snofla (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hi Andreas

von Scheveningen keine Ahnung aber so wie es Klaus sagt sollte es sich lohnen,wo sie sehr gut fangen (Makrele) ist ab Stellendam und Maasluis

Infos gibts hier www.wrakvissen.nl


----------



## profi-mirco (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hey Nosty.
Die fänge sind zu 90% in Scheveningen immer gut.
Schau doch mal hier.
Ein absoluter Hot Spot für Makrelen.und wir hätten noch Plätze frei.Die um diese Zeit von Scheveningen kaum noch zu bekommen sind.

http://www.norwegen-angelforum.de/fo...ad.php?t=27223

http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php?t=1829

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131312

Das müste das richtige für dich sein.Es sei denn du hast schon gebucht.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## BertG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hallo ,

waren Gestern mit 5 Mann in Scheveningen ,
Bft 4-6 , Schei.. Wetter, .
Jeder hatte ca. 25 - 30 Makrelen gefangen in der Zeit
von 9:00 Uhr bis 10:00 Uhr. Das war der erste Stopp.
Danach ging bis zum Ende nichts mehr.Auch auf den
beiden anderen Schiffe die rausgefahren das gleiche Bild.
Mit Scheveningen habe ich jetzt abgeschlossen werde die
nächste Tour ab Den Helder machen.

Gruß

BertG


----------



## snofla (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

hi BertG

schau mal auf www.wrakvissen.nl der fährt ab Maasluis,du kannst dir unter scheepsjournaal dann die aktuellen Fänge des jeweiligen Monats anschauen


----------



## Nosti (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hallo BertG,

ich hoffe es wird bei uns etwas besser. Ich werde mich am Wochenende auf dem Weg machen. Gerne werde ich Dir hinterher unsere Fangmeldung durchgeben. 

MFG
Nosti


----------



## Nosti (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hallo
Wie versprochen melde ich mich ! Wir hatten zwar super Wetter die Fänge lagen jedoch auch im gleichen Rahmen ca 30 Fische pro Person.
Gruß
Nosti


----------



## angelsaxe (7. August 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

das gleiche ergebnis hatten wir vor ca. 2 monaten von mit sonem kahn vonstellendam die ms mintje viele seekrank. war mein erstes mal auf makrele hatte mit ca. 50 stück noch am besten abgeschnitten viele hatten garnichts oder wenige. ist ca. 2 einhalb std. rausgefahren. nie einen richtigen schwarm gefunden nur einmal wurde was besser für 10 min. gefangen der rest konnste knicken ein stop nochmal kurz vor land 5 min. jeder noch 10 fische u. dat wars. fahren demnächst auch nach den helder, da dat touristenabzocke war hatte direkt danach noch ne tour gemacht.


----------



## angelsaxe (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hallo allerseits, wer kann mir denn zu den aktuellen Fängen mit nem Angelkutter in den Niederlanden Auskunft geben?
Unter zeevisland.com erkundige ich mich auch regelmässig. Soweit ich dat lesen kann, werden hauptsächlich kleine Franzendorsche gefangen u. ein paar kleine Wittlinge.
Aber gibt es keine deutschen Fangmeldungen? Allen wat zu kalt? Oder lohnt es nicht denke ich eher.


----------



## snofla (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

schau mal bei den eurovissers,dort geht gut Dorsch und Zeebaars


----------



## APierkes (5. November 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hallo,
ich war am Sonntag in Scheveningen auf Dosch.
Der Kutter war die Albatros.
Es wurde allgemein sehr schlecht gefangen. Wir waren 10 Std. auf See und haben ca. 8 bis 10 Plätze angefahren.
Die Ausstattung der Albatros war sehr schlecht.
Es gab keinen Filetierplatz und keinen Gaff ( haben wir auch nicht gebraucht, hätte aber sein können).
Der Skipper sagte uns, es müsse erst noch kälter werden, ob das mal stimmt.


----------



## snofla (5. November 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

wir fahren am Freitag mit Ruud und der Blue Whale raus,werde dann berichten wie es war


----------



## Danni83 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hochseeangeln in Holland*

Hallo!
Ich WILL unbedingt MORGEN nach Holland auf Dorsch. Habe die üblichen Reedereien schon angerufen (Trip, Vroijlk und eine in der Nähe von Rotterdam), sie fahren morgen alle nicht raus :-(
Kennt von euch vielleicht jemand eine Adresse, an die ich mich noch wenden kann?#c
Ist wirklich dringend, wie gesagt, ich MUSS morgen! Ist der einzige Tag, an dem ich frei habe!!!


----------

